# Static cling!



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Do any of you use some type of oil or conditioner on your Havs fur during the dry winter months?


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

JulieB said:


> Do any of you use some type of oil or conditioner on your Havs fur during the dry winter months?


We comb out (not brush out) Ricky on a daily basis. Now that he has an adult coat, it takes us about 10 minutes a day. When he was younger and blowing his puppy coat, it would take us 1/2 hour or more. We NEVER "dry comb" him. We spritz him with a spray bottle consisting of tap water, a capfull of conditioner, and Ice On Ice per recommended amount on the label. No static with this application.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I do the same as Ricky's Popi, always spritz with a water conditioner combo although I have never used the ice on ice product. I also comb, unfortunately we are going through the blow out stage with Hersh so it takes a while.


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

I quickly mist with my Espana conditioning spray when static gets too bad. I was using it a ton this weekend during the show to take static. When using it for static, I just mist, no combing.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I use the same combo as Ricky's Popi on my dogs. Unfortunately, in New England with forced hot air heat, it is ALWAYS really dry in the winter, so we do get some static. It's not a big problem, except taking coats off. (which I doubt Ricky has to deal with) Then I just wet my hands and run it over their coats to settle the static back down.

One of mine, Pixel, does the STRANGEST thing. Every other dog or cat I know dislikes static. SHE appears to enjoy it. She jumps up on our leather couches, rubs her body back and forth along the whole couch until all her hair is standing on end. Then she LEAPS off and goes RUNNING around the house at top speed... Then she comes back and does it again! :laugh: Sort of like super-charged RLH!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> She jumps up on our leather couches, rubs her body back and forth along the whole couch until all her hair is standing on end.


:grin2: She must look like a porcupine with quills at the ready! Speaking of leather furniture and dogs, that's a topic that deserves a whole thread!

I got the Rickster up the other morning and as he passed through the gate of his crate, I heard a 'zap' and saw a nice flash between his nose and the surrounding metal. :surprise: Didn't seem to bother him!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor boy!!!!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> One of mine, Pixel, does the STRANGEST thing. Every other dog or cat I know dislikes static. SHE appears to enjoy it. She jumps up on our leather couches, rubs her body back and forth along the whole couch until all her hair is standing on end. Then she LEAPS off and goes RUNNING around the house at top speed... Then she comes back and does it again! :laugh: Sort of like super-charged RLH!


That's hilarious! You should get a video of that!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ouch, Ricky! Hope it doesn't eventually bother him, sweet boy.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Sheri said:


> Ouch, Ricky! Hope it doesn't eventually bother him, sweet boy.


Sheri, he is fine. He didn't even react when it happened.

I have been meaning to tell you, Sheri, about our Twin Falls connection. Twenty years ago, Momi owned and ran a State licensed home for the elderly. We cared for a very elderly resident from Twin Falls whose name was Karleen. Her daughter lived in our California town and moved her mother there to give her more support and care. In terms of her behavior, demeanor, and size, Karleen was a ringer for the Sofia character on Golden Girls sit com. She would sit at the communal dining table and wave her napkin at other residents to shoo their germs away! Never a dull moment and always hilarious. After several years, Karleen died while in our care of natural causes when she was somewhere in her 90's. We had another resident by the name of Howard Hughes, no not that one, who constantly accused other residents of stealing his false teeth.........when I could clearly see that they were smack dab in his mouth! Momi could write a book about her experiences, but I digress.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I have been meaning to tell you, Sheri, about our Twin Falls connection. Twenty years ago, Momi owned and ran a State licensed home for the elderly. We cared for a very elderly resident from Twin Falls whose name was Karleen. Her daughter lived in our California town and moved her mother there to give her more support and care. In terms of her behavior, demeanor, and size, Karleen was a ringer for the Sofia character on Golden Girls sit com. She would sit at the communal dining table and wave her napkin at other residents to shoo their germs away! Never a dull moment and always hilarious. After several years, Karleen died while in our care of natural causes when she was somewhere in her 90's. We had another resident by the name of Howard Hughes, no not that one, who constantly accused other residents of stealing his false teeth.........when I could clearly see that they were smack dab in his mouth! Momi could write a book about her experiences, but I digress.
> 
> Ricky's Popi


That is a challenging job that Momi handled. What a blessing you two were to your residents! Wouldn't Ricky have loved to be part of your care-giving team?!


----------

